# Hymer B Class roof bars



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 

For sale. A pair of cross roof bars to fit Hymer B Class roof rails. Originally came from an A class Hymer but I am sure that the rails were supplied to many other models. I think manufactured by Omnistor, but no longer made.
If interested please contact me. 
Regards 
Alshymer


----------



## jugbite (Jul 20, 2012)

Definitely interested . Can you give me a call on 07986455969. Thanks


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Roof Bars*

Sorry, these have been sold.
Regards
Alshymer


----------

